# Black cat twilight



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

My bag arrived today. I have had a lot of medium roast recently, and I fancied something a bit darker - quite looking forward to this. Anyone tried it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll wait to see the photos..hopefully of the beans as well as the bag... 😉


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I'll wait to see the photos..hopefully of the beans as well as the bag... 😉


 They'll be resting for at least a week so you've got a little while!

Black cat reckon this is dark, though. I didn't love the "mahogany" roast from coffee compass I had, but it was super tasty in milk. I wonder if this will be similar and I'm just a sweet medium roast kind of person...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Morningfuel said:


> They'll be resting for at least a week so you've got a little while!
> 
> Black cat reckon this is dark, though. I didn't love the "mahogany" roast from coffee compass I had, but it was super tasty in milk. I wonder if this will be similar and I'm just a sweet medium roast kind of person...


 I've lost track of what people call medium, dark and burnt to a crisp....all I ever see is the bag...which usually looks fantastic.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I got this a couple weeks ago and just started using it. First shot too fine, second too coarse, so hopefully tomorrow morning's will be good. It's not as dark roasted as I thought it would be given the blurb but it does smell great.

I see the forum has decided to flip my photo upside down again!


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Michael87 said:


> I got this a couple weeks ago and just started using it. First shot too fine, second too coarse, so hopefully tomorrow morning's will be good. It's not as dark roasted as I thought it would be given the blurb but it does smell great.
> 
> I see the forum has decided to flip my photo upside down again!
> 
> View attachment 53200


 Yeah that's not a really dark roast tbh, although (taking photo at face value) it's a bit darker than my current offerings.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We take it as dark as possible without heading in to ashy flavours and oily beans.

It is really tough to judge it from a picture as people cameras / screens are calibrated differently.

It is roasted to around agtron 43 which is the darker end of full city roast just before 2nd crack. It is a good step darker than Chocolate Point.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

CPB next to it (left) for reference as I know lots of people have tried it.

I would love to know how you are getting on with it @Michael87

David


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> CPB next to it (left) for reference as I know lots of people have tried it.
> 
> I would love to know how you are getting on with it @Michael87
> 
> ...


 That does look darker.

I'm quite excited about it - it sounds like it might be my ideal dark roast, versus the second crack oily beans that have a roasty flavour that dominates everything else.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Really nice, I don't have the most delicate palate but after a few dialling in shots I've found the sweep spot. It is dark indeed (in a good way). Very very nice in a flat white.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm drinking this currently and enjoying it, it wasn't hard to dial in although I hadn't adjusted the temp correctly until the first 2 shots had gone through, there was (for me) a perceivable increase in sweetness and a richer flavour when you use it at 90° as per recommendation, anyone temp surfing will know how to adjust their usual workflow to get a better result I'm sure, for me having tried it in milk and as straight espresso, it works both ways well.

Re @BlackCatCoffee comment about ashy notes with a higher roast, some months back I bought 200g of Espresso Paradiso from a local roaster that buy it in from Musetti in Italy, it's a very dark roast that starts out promising everything wonderful, fluffy mouthfeel, chestnut and chocolate notes and then literally turns into ashes in your mouth, I've no idea how anyone can drink that and enjoy it, I threw the remainder away as undrinkable. The Twilight is probably as dark as I can comfortably go unless it's something extraordinary I think.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a bag of this just arrived and looking forward to trying it. I'm going to use the big conical to grind it as I think it lends it self better to this type of flavour profile, but we'll see. I'll also take the temperature down from 93*C.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Funnily enough I did exactly the same, I had 93 for a decaf and turned it down to 90 for this, works well for me too. I wasn't aware this was the recommendation, I should read those more...


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I think this picture illustrates why I don't understand light vs dark vs medium roast.

Which one is the medium roast Brazil and which is the dark roast blend? Note one is crown and canvas, the other is black cat.

I tend to prefer talking about coffee by taste and flavour, but "darkness" has permeated so deeply it's hard to avoid. Anyway, I'll be having my first twilight later today - it's not rested for very long, 11 days so far, so I reckon it'll get much better over the next week or two.








To be clear, one is slightly darker than the other, and it is twilight  I'm really excited for it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm enjoying this one at the moment. Goes against my intuition and experience for darker roasts, as normally I don't take them over 28 seconds through fear of bitterness. But this one seems to be fine up to 38 seconds. Nice deep chestnut appearance and dark chocolate taste.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

lake_m said:


> I'm enjoying this one at the moment. Goes against my intuition and experience for darker roasts, as normally I don't take them over 28 seconds through fear of bitterness. But this one seems to be fine up to 38 seconds. Nice deep chestnut appearance and dark chocolate taste.


 I'm really hoping for a short, concentrated, gloopy chocolate bomb - maybe the first coffee I can successfully run at under 1:2 ratio - and just have some warm oat milk with it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Morningfuel said:


> I'm really hoping for a short, concentrated, gloopy chocolate bomb - maybe the first coffee I can successfully run at under 1:2 ratio - and just have some warm oat milk with it.


 You won't be disappointed then.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

i may need to try this! currently use choc point which I use with 1:2 ratio so in 18.5 out 37g in 32 seconds.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Oh lordy. @BlackCatCoffee@blackcatCoffee this is really good.

Mine is only 11 days rested, so I expect it will sweeten up a bit - although darker roasts seem to be ready a little sooner than light?

Anyway, recipe for me was 17.5g in, 32g out, 5 second preinfusion, total brew 35 seconds. Pretty standard for me, used a cafelat robot without preheat - typically this gives me a declining temperature but within the 88-92 degree range, so that's nice!

Tasted neat after stirring, it's dark chocolate and, maybe due to not being properly rested, a bit of a boozy note - perhaps this is the sheer concentration fooling my taste buds, though. I generally have longer, less concentrated shots when drinking neat.

Made up into a latte with oat milk, this is exactly what I was looking for. Pure rich, dark cocoa, fading to a nuttiness. Complex? Not really, to my taste buds. That's not what I wanted though so I'm fine with that. It is sort of like you'd get if you went to a high street chain, but better - more flavour, more sweetness, cleaner, less muddy, less bitter.

Looking forward to seeing how this does after another week. Really enjoying my cup


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I have been told by my partner that this is the one we need to get on subscription for the next few months at least.

Congratulations, @BlackCatCoffee!


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

Just finished the Choc Point (I liked, ladywife found weird) and started this.

Really like it, the best I've had with new setup. It seems a darker Medium or a lighter Dark. Very tasty and not weird.

I'll drop to 90C too. Have enjoyed all the Black Cats. My coffee snob friend was outraged at a blend from different continents, which also gave me a laff.


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

I really liked these last time I had them, not so sure with the bag I just got (and I've got a kilo of it!)

Anyone else have any roasted about 2w ago? Maybe a bit more bitter, less Other flavours beyond the Chocolate?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I just dropped a bag into the E37s. I don't detect any major difference. Needed to go a bit coarser.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

antinwales said:


> I really liked these last time I had them, not so sure with the bag I just got (and I've got a kilo of it!)
> 
> Anyone else have any roasted about 2w ago? Maybe a bit more bitter, less Other flavours beyond the Chocolate?


 We haven't made any changes to the recipe. Could you drop me a pm with the roast date and I will have a look back at the roast curve for your batch.

David


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Tried chocolate point this time, and honestly, I think I prefer twilight - it's just such a simple, satisfying, "stupid" coffee - just so sweet and delicious.


----------

